# [solved] recommended replacement for uw-imap?

## jagdpanther

I noticed that uw-imap is scheduled for removal from Portage and is now masked. 

I use uw-imap for a local (only) thunderbird connection to a local postfix server via xinetd.  (Incoming messages arrive via secure pop.)   What is the recommended uw-imap replacement?Last edited by jagdpanther on Sun Apr 28, 2019 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

dovecot

----------

## jagdpanther

"dovecot"

Thanks.

I found this page after that post:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Simple_mail_server_with_webmail

----------

## bunder

turns out i have this package installed on my server as well...  but i'm not sure why, i don't think i've ever used it...  where would it fit in on a postfix-spamassassin-amavisd-clamav-courierimap-roundcube setup?

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *bunder wrote:*   

> where would it fit in on a postfix-spamassassin-amavisd-clamav-courierimap-roundcube setup?

 

Nowhere - if you are using Postfix/Courier there is no need for dovecot.

----------

## jagdpanther

Dovecot is an IMAP server.

In my case (see original post) I want to use Thunderbird as my e-mail message reader.  Although Thunderbird does allow you to look at "local files" which should work for me (my mail server, Postfix, is on the same system), "local files" does not have the option to use the Enigmail Thunderbird plugin: ie use OpenPGP (gnupg or gpg).  Therefor, I need a "normal"  e-mail account in Thunderbird which requires a pop or imap connection to your mail server.  Dovecot provides that imap connection.

(Note on the rare occasion when I use Mutt (not using gpg)  instead of Thunderbird  I am not using Dovecot.)

----------

## bunder

guess i'll uninstall it, not sure how i wound up with it in the first place.  this box is rather old and needs replacing.   :Cool: 

thanks

----------

## jagdpanther

As recommended by uberlord, I switched from uw-imap to dovecot about a month ago.  Dovecot works like a champ.  Thanks.

----------

